# Want tips? Just do this though we need everyone and it will work $$$$



## Jws1217 (Mar 11, 2018)

Sick of not getting tips even with a new clean car and I am not kissing ass and giving gum and water out. I am very polite new clean car though people dont tip because they are not exchanging money with you. They have no issue tipping a dirty overpriced Taxi.
Solution if you leave 3 stars or less you will not get matched with them again? No loss they didn't tip you the 1st time and how many times have you picked up the same passenger. Now as peoples stars drop from 5 to 4 now we can start asking them if they noticed there ratings fall. If they say yes or no why, you can now explain that there is a huge push by drivers to give 3 or less stars if they did not receive a tip for good service. Guarantee if you tell them and then mention drivers dont like picking up passenger with a low ratings the passengers will think twice because they dont want to loose a god thing for a couple of bucks. Now if we all stick to this how much money would you of got at $300 a ride?

Good luck all something needs to be done unless you want to work for what you have been making and something says $3.00 would help.


----------



## Guyinarehat (Jun 10, 2016)

Want more tips? Ask them to make sure to give you a rating. It throws the tip option in their face.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Jws1217 said:


> Sick of not getting tips even with a new clean car and I am not kissing ass and giving gum and water out. I am very polite new clean car though people dont tip because they are not exchanging money with you. They have no issue tipping a dirty overpriced Taxi.
> Solution if you leave 3 stars or less you will not get matched with them again? No loss they didn't tip you the 1st time and how many times have you picked up the same passenger. Now as peoples stars drop from 5 to 4 now we can start asking them if they noticed there ratings fall. If they say yes or no why, you can now explain that there is a huge push by drivers to give 3 or less stars if they did not receive a tip for good service. Guarantee if you tell them and then mention drivers dont like picking up passenger with a low ratings the passengers will think twice because they dont want to loose a god thing for a couple of bucks. Now if we all stick to this how much money would you of got at $300 a ride?
> 
> Good luck all something needs to be done unless you want to work for what you have been making and something says $3.00 would help.


TERRIBLE AND AWFUL ADVICE.

As a driver, would NEVER solicit, or hint, for a tip. Way beneath my class. In fact, as a disservice, to the lower class drivers who mention tips, I explain that tips are built into the system. Accepted, but, purely optional.

As a rider, would one star, zero tip and write up, any driver driver mentioning tips. Very tacky, rude and low class.

My two cents.
?



Guyinarehat said:


> Want more tips? Ask them to make sure to give you a rating. It throws the tip option in their face.


??


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Btw 3 stars doesn't unpair you from a rider, 1 star does, I know this from experience.


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> As a driver, would NEVER solicit, or hint, for a tip. Way beneath my class.


This is the mindset of a professional. IMO one should strive to be a professional in all they do.Well done sir!

https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/gratuity <--A gift, not an expectation.

Likewise, I provide a clean, safe, and hopefully enjoyable ride. Whether a person tips or not is up to them. I have no problem getting tips, and I don't do anything above and beyond providing the basic service, and being a personable driver. No handouts, no gimmicks, no non-sense. Quick, efficient service.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> TERRIBLE AND AWFUL ADVICE.
> 
> As a driver, would NEVER solicit, or hint, for a tip. Way beneath my class. In fact, as a disservice, to the lower class drivers who mention tips, I explain that tips are built into the system. Accepted, but, purely optional.
> 
> ...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> TERRIBLE AND AWFUL ADVICE.
> 
> As a driver, would NEVER solicit, or hint, for a tip. Way beneath my class. In fact, as a disservice, to the lower class drivers who mention tips, I explain that tips are built into the system. Accepted, but, purely optional.
> 
> ...


It counter balances the SUBVERSIVE DAMAGE DONE BY UBER
" NO NEED TO TIP " !

W.T.F. WERE THEY THINKING !!!!!


----------



## WokeUP (Dec 19, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> TERRIBLE AND AWFUL ADVICE.
> 
> As a driver, would NEVER solicit, or hint, for a tip. Way beneath my class. In fact, as a disservice, to the lower class drivers who mention tips, I explain that tips are built into the system. Accepted, but, purely optional.
> 
> ...


asking for a tip is like begging. Pax rating get's bumped up if it falls too low. The apps know who butters their bread!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

rideshareapphero said:


> Btw 3 stars doesn't unpair you from a rider, 1 star does, I know this from experience.


3 star does it for Lyft.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

I'm okay with about 75-80% of pax tipping and tips being 25-30% of my totals without begging, pleading or any other gimmicks. Can't win them all, unfortunately.

But you gotta do what you gotta do, I guess, so good luck with that... ?‍♂


----------



## SuperBot (Aug 21, 2019)

Jws1217 said:


> Solution if you leave 3 stars or less you will not get matched with them again?


Even if true, this is a bad advice. In Uber app, driver must rate rider at the end of the ride. Driver has no clue whether the rider will tip or not. Some riders tip several hours later.

Rate rider based on the ride. Tips are optional.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Any intelligent passenger will see this BS as a shake down.

When the passenger enters the car tell them there is an additional $5 service fee.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I only bring up tips if Im directly asked about them them. Or if someone asks how much I make in a good night. Then I say "including tips around $250-$300" and that's it. 

Only way tips will get better is if it somehow gets out into the zeitgeist and that's tough to do now a days


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

mch said:


> I only bring up tips if Im directly asked about them them. Or if someone asks how much I make in a good night. Then I say "including tips around $250-$300" and that's it.
> 
> Only way tips will get better is if it somehow gets out into the zeitgeist and that's tough to do now a days


I agree. Everyone thinks they should be making more money. Most pax don't get tipped at their job, they don't see why they should tip drivers.

IME, there are several ways to play for a tip:

1) Exemplary service, super clean car, mints, great convo, etc.

2) Pity. Tell them that some unfortunate event led to you driving for uber. Bills have piled up. Divorce. Layoff. Etc. It doesn't have to be blatant and obvious.

3) Logic. Steer conversation towards pay rates, depreciation, how important tipping is, etc.

IME, the least effective is 3. The OPs advice falls into category 3. I've tried them all.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Any intelligent passenger will see this BS as a shake down.
> 
> When the passenger enters the car tell them there is an additional $5 service fee.


Dea


OldBay said:


> I agree. Everyone thinks they should be making more money. Most pax don't get tipped at their job, they don't see why they should tip drivers.
> 
> IME, there are several ways to play for a tip:
> 
> ...


Good points made. I stay with #1. Works well.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

mch said:


> I only bring up tips if Im directly asked about them them. Or if someone asks how much I make in a good night. Then I say "including tips around $250-$300" and that's it.
> 
> Only way tips will get better is if it somehow gets out into the zeitgeist and that's tough to do now a days


I agree with not begging for tips. I just make sure to ask nicely at the end of the trip for my passengers to please remember to rate their experience, as this puts the Tipping option right in their face and I'll let Karma handle it from there although I have seen an increase in my overall amount of tips from doing just this...

Not sure I agree with saying you make that much in a day(250+) for 2 reasons. The first being they may determine that in their mind you make plenty and do not need their tip money. The second being I do not want to give up that much of my personal Info.. I usually answer those questions by saying I do this part time and on a good day after expenses I'm happy to make $100. Most people seem to think that seems like a fair wage...lol Not.

But at the end of the day we all need to do what works for our business. If I can manage to make an extra $20-40 bux a week by just saying please rate me...knowing I could care less the rating... So be it.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

OldBay said:


> I agree. Everyone thinks they should be making more money. Most pax don't get tipped at their job, they don't see why they should tip drivers.
> 
> IME, there are several ways to play for a tip:
> 
> ...


2 &3 If you can pull them off, gotta be real careful someone doesn't catch on that your intentionally steering the convo that way. Then you just look like a panhandler

Or you'll get some Karen who will 1 star you and write up ?



Dekero said:


> I agree with not begging for tips. I just make sure to ask nicely at the end of the trip for my passengers to please remember to rate their experience, as this puts the Tipping option right in their face and I'll let Karma handle it from there although I have seen an increase in my overall amount of tips from doing just this...
> 
> Not sure I agree with saying you make that much in a day(250+) for 2 reasons. The first being they may determine that in their mind you make plenty and do not need their tip money. The second being I do not want to give up that much of my personal Info.. I usually answer those questions by saying I do this part time and on a good day after expenses I'm happy to make $100. Most people seem to think that seems like a fair wage...lol Not.
> 
> But at the end of the day we all need to do what works for our business. If I can manage to make an extra $20-40 bux a week by just saying please rate me...knowing I could care less the rating... So be it.


This is a good idea, you could even casually mention ratings earlier in the ride and mention they matter because of uber pro (even if you don't give a shit about pro). That way it doesn't necessarily look like you're asking for tips


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

OldBay said:


> I agree. Everyone thinks they should be making more money. Most pax don't get tipped at their job, they don't see why they should tip drivers.
> 
> IME, there are several ways to play for a tip:
> 
> ...


I prefer just putting a gun to there head, amazing how muck pax's tip then enguin:


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

I just want to add that offering the water, mints, gum, snacks and all that is so unnecessary.. I'm not a convience store and for .64/.09 mile/min I am not going to spend my personal money offering something that in the end just may make a mess in my car or be abused..it's just not required to do this job and honestly sets up the other drivers who are offering a good service to be lower rated because they too didn't offer that mess. If a rider truly needs a drink I'll happily stop at 7-11 for them to buy one, it won't be on my dime.



mch said:


> 2 &3 If you can pull them off, gotta be real careful someone doesn't catch on that your intentionally steering the convo that way. Then you just look like a panhandler
> 
> Or you'll get some Karen who will 1 star you and write up ?
> 
> ...


Exactly... I've probably doubled my weekly tips since I have started doing this... And I'm not begging or having to give a son story about my life being all jacked up.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Jws1217 said:


> Sick of not getting tips even with a new clean car and I am not kissing ass and giving gum and water out. I am very polite new clean car though people dont tip because they are not exchanging money with you. They have no issue tipping a dirty overpriced Taxi.
> Solution if you leave 3 stars or less you will not get matched with them again? No loss they didn't tip you the 1st time and how many times have you picked up the same passenger. Now as peoples stars drop from 5 to 4 now we can start asking them if they noticed there ratings fall. If they say yes or no why, you can now explain that there is a huge push by drivers to give 3 or less stars if they did not receive a tip for good service. Guarantee if you tell them and then mention drivers dont like picking up passenger with a low ratings the passengers will think twice because they dont want to loose a god thing for a couple of bucks. Now if we all stick to this how much money would you of got at $300 a ride?
> 
> Good luck all something needs to be done unless you want to work for what you have been making and something says $3.00 would help.


Sounds like a great way to get a 1*.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> Sounds like a great way to get a 1*.


I need a foolproof way of getting the elusive 2*!!!! ???


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Dekero said:


> I need a foolproof way of getting the elusive 2*!!!! ???


Beg for tips; but, do it nicely.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Your spiel sounds like the script for a network marketer.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

On the original topic, I don't hesitate to mention to pax in conversation that I have multiple children. I don't go out of my way, but if it's appropriate for the way the conversation is going, I mention that. Obviously it's not helping me get tips, because lately only 10-20% tip me...but I drive mostly commuters. I think in order for me to get more tips I'd have to hand out goodies and offer foot rubs; my car looks new-ish, I keep it clean, and my driving is damn near flawless.

I mention my children not so much to elicit tips, but because it's something interesting to talk about which many people can identify with and connect on, either because they have children of their own or they have siblings. If connecting with people results in more tips, then I'm not going to complain.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

SuperBot said:


> Even if true, this is a bad advice. In Uber app, driver must rate rider at the end of the ride. Driver has no clue whether the rider will tip or not. Some riders tip several hours later.
> 
> Rate rider based on the ride. Tips are optional.


i get HELLA tips....cuz I'm ****ING AWESOME


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

If not getting tips is that concerning to you, you're in the wrong profession.


----------



## SuperBot (Aug 21, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> i get HELLA tips....cuz I'm @@@@ING AWESOME


You go Greenfox. Now show them how to be @@@@ awesome.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Jws1217 said:


> Sick of not getting tips even with a new clean car and I am not kissing ass and giving gum and water out. I am very polite new clean car though people dont tip because they are not exchanging money with you. They have no issue tipping a dirty overpriced Taxi.
> Solution if you leave 3 stars or less you will not get matched with them again? No loss they didn't tip you the 1st time and how many times have you picked up the same passenger. Now as peoples stars drop from 5 to 4 now we can start asking them if they noticed there ratings fall. If they say yes or no why, you can now explain that there is a huge push by drivers to give 3 or less stars if they did not receive a tip for good service. Guarantee if you tell them and then mention drivers dont like picking up passenger with a low ratings the passengers will think twice because they dont want to loose a god thing for a couple of bucks. Now if we all stick to this how much money would you of got at $300 a ride?
> 
> Good luck all something needs to be done unless you want to work for what you have been making and something says $3.00 would help.


Meanwhile back at reality.....ONE STAR FOR YOU !


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> On the original topic, I don't hesitate to mention to pax in conversation that I have multiple children. I don't go out of my way, but if it's appropriate for the way the conversation is going, I mention that. Obviously it's not helping me get tips, because lately only 10-20% tip me...but I drive mostly commuters. I think in order for me to get more tips I'd have to hand out goodies and offer foot rubs; my car looks new-ish, I keep it clean, and my driving is damn near flawless.
> 
> I mention my children not so much to elicit tips, but because it's something interesting to talk about which many people can identify with and connect on, either because they have children of their own or they have siblings. If connecting with people results in more tips, then I'm not going to complain.


Children are always a great conversation starter...

People love to brag on their kids... I always try to NUDGE a good conversation out of any business passengers for sure and some regular passengers. I do my best to manipulate the conversation to a topic that keeps them talking. I seem to find that when I talk less they tip more because they probably feel validated. Honestly I have had some great conversations with some interesting people.. and when I get a I DONT WANT TO TALK vibe I shut up and let them have their time on their trip.. they paid for it..

I do not care what is said.... Being able to manipulate a good conversation is a learned skill and I firmly believe it is one that has led to a higher tip % for my business. If your not good at it you should really work on it... We are the bartenders of the road and need to be willing to start, lead and control a great conversation when it's warranted. It's not often my conversations go off topic because There is a ryme and reason to what you discuss...and don't discuss(politics is a no go). I pride myself on using conversation to my financial benefit.

Just my 2 cents.


Blatherskite said:


> Your spiel sounds like the script for a network marketer.


Mine?

That's perfectly fine.. that SCRIPT helps me pay a few more small bills by increasing my tips dramatically.

Keep doing the same thing expecting better results... Get back to us and let us know how that works for you...


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Jws1217 said:


> Sick of not getting tips even with a new clean car and I am not kissing ass and giving gum and water out. I am very polite new clean car though people dont tip because they are not exchanging money with you. They have no issue tipping a dirty overpriced Taxi.
> Solution if you leave 3 stars or less you will not get matched with them again? No loss they didn't tip you the 1st time and how many times have you picked up the same passenger. Now as peoples stars drop from 5 to 4 now we can start asking them if they noticed there ratings fall. If they say yes or no why, you can now explain that there is a huge push by drivers to give 3 or less stars if they did not receive a tip for good service. Guarantee if you tell them and then mention drivers dont like picking up passenger with a low ratings the passengers will think twice because they dont want to loose a god thing for a couple of bucks. Now if we all stick to this how much money would you of got at $300 a ride?
> 
> Good luck all something needs to be done unless you want to work for what you have been making and something says $3.00 would help.


Both rideshare companies exclude ratings from drivers who habitually rate pax low. Part of their "ratings protection". So your plan would not even lower anyones rating.


----------



## TarheelGeorge (May 16, 2017)

Jws1217 said:


> Sick of not getting tips even with a new clean car and I am not kissing ass and giving gum and water out. I am very polite new clean car though people dont tip because they are not exchanging money with you. They have no issue tipping a dirty overpriced Taxi.
> Solution if you leave 3 stars or less you will not get matched with them again? No loss they didn't tip you the 1st time and how many times have you picked up the same passenger. Now as peoples stars drop from 5 to 4 now we can start asking them if they noticed there ratings fall. If they say yes or no why, you can now explain that there is a huge push by drivers to give 3 or less stars if they did not receive a tip for good service. Guarantee if you tell them and then mention drivers dont like picking up passenger with a low ratings the passengers will think twice because they dont want to loose a god thing for a couple of bucks. Now if we all stick to this how much money would you of got at $300 a ride?
> 
> Good luck all something needs to be done unless you want to work for what you have been making and something says $3.00 would help.


Clean new car and being polite are expected, that will have more impact on your ratings versus any effect on tips or no tips. You do not have to kiss ass or provide water, but what you need to do is change your attitude to receive consistent and big tips. Saying you are sick of it sounds like a waiter who expects big tips after just taking orders and making sure their glasses are filled. Don't mention tips or give them sob stories about yourself- tippers are smart nice people who will see right through that. The key is to engage the customer in conversation starting light with "how's your day going" or "what are you up to today" then shift up to where they are from, their job, sports, etc. -most people like to talk about themselves. Drive safely, conversate genuinely, and watch your tip income explode. You are never going to get many tips from short trips and Pax who want silence. "There's gold in the streets", Walter Hartwell White.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I get asked quite often "is it worth it?" in reference to rideshare. I reply "Only when passengers tip."

Then I try real hard not to giggle a bit.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Dekero said:


> Mine?
> 
> That's perfectly fine.. that SCRIPT helps me pay a few more small bills by increasing my tips dramatically.
> 
> Keep doing the same thing expecting better results... Get back to us and let us know how that works for you...


I was talking about the OP. But to get back to you, I haven't damaged my earnings by eschewing the smarm.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Dekero said:


> Children are always a great conversation starter...
> 
> People love to brag on their kids... I always try to NUDGE a good conversation out of any business passengers for sure and some regular passengers. I do my best to manipulate the conversation to a topic that keeps them talking. I seem to find that when I talk less they tip more because they probably feel validated. Honestly I have had some great conversations with some interesting people.. and when I get a I DONT WANT TO TALK vibe I shut up and let them have their time on their trip.. they paid for it..
> 
> ...


Dude if you ever get old school union guys in their 50-60s get them talking about self driving cars. I've had three different guys go off about it. Old guys love to ***** about technology. I got a decent tip from each one of them.


----------



## TarheelGeorge (May 16, 2017)

Dekero said:


> Children are always a great conversation starter...
> 
> People love to brag on their kids... I always try to NUDGE a good conversation out of any business passengers for sure and some regular passengers. I do my best to manipulate the conversation to a topic that keeps them talking. I seem to find that when I talk less they tip more because they probably feel validated. Honestly I have had some great conversations with some interesting people.. and when I get a I DONT WANT TO TALK vibe I shut up and let them have their time on their trip.. they paid for it..
> 
> I do not care what is said.... Being able to manipulate a good conversation is a learned skill and I firmly believe it is one that has led to a higher tip % for my business. If your not good at it you should really work on it... We are the bartenders of the road and need to be willing to start, lead and control a great conversation when it's warranted. It's not often my conversations go off topic because There is a ryme and reason to what you discuss...and don't discuss(politics is a no go). I pride myself on using conversation to my financial ben





Dekero said:


> Children are always a great conversation starter...
> 
> People love to brag on their kids... I always try to NUDGE a good conversation out of any business passengers for sure and some regular passengers. I do my best to manipulate the conversation to a topic that keeps them talking. I seem to find that when I talk less they tip more because they probably feel validated. Honestly I have had some great conversations with some interesting people.. and when I get a I DONT WANT TO TALK vibe I shut up and let them have their time on their trip.. they paid for it..
> 
> ...





Dekero said:


> Children are always a great conversation starter...
> 
> People love to brag on their kids... I always try to NUDGE a good conversation out of any business passengers for sure and some regular passengers. I do my best to manipulate the conversation to a topic that keeps them talking. I seem to find that when I talk less they tip more because they probably feel validated. Honestly I have had some great conversations with some interesting people.. and when I get a I DONT WANT TO TALK vibe I shut up and let them have their time on their trip.. they paid for it..
> 
> I do not care what is said.... Being able to manipulate a good conversation is a learned skill and I firmly believe it is one that has led to a higher tip % for my business. If your not good at it you should really work on it... We are the bartenders of the road and need to be willing to start, lead and control a great conversation when it's warranted. It's not often my conversations go off topic because There is a ryme and reason to what you discuss...and don't discuss(politics is a no go). I pride myself on using conversation to my financial benefit.


I very much agree with your approach as i just posted a similar response and then saw your post. The good tippers ($5 to $10) are friendly people who want to talk and once you get them in genuine sincere conversations the tips, compliments, ratings will soar.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

In regards to getting unmatched on Uber, a one-star does not even do it you have to call them or email them requesting to be unmatched. They've told me this several times. In addition I had an incident where I reported a gentleman and one start him assuming I would be unmatched and after going back and forth with support, few days later I got an email asking if I wanted to be unmatched! Ummmm yeah! ? so I know for a fact it does not unmatch you


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

mch said:


> Dude if you ever get old school union guys in their 50-60s get them talking about self driving cars. I've had three different guys go off about it. Old guys love to @@@@@ about technology. I got a decent tip from each one of them.


Luddites lol


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Ask for the tip up front and only drive them if they agree = you will get tipped on every ride you give.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Ask for the tip up front and only drive them if they agree = you will get tipped on every ride you give.


Pull that on me, and you WILL get deactivated.

GUARANTEED.

So very lower class this is. And is why many, Uber drivers, do not deserve minimum wage, let alone tips.

Tips are built into the system. Get it?


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

here is a 100% way of getting tips.every ahole who doesent tip. just shuffle the next...hey buddy thanks for the 3.78 tip haha...f these aholes.



Dekero said:


> I need a foolproof way of getting the elusive 2*!!!! ???


lets see today i picked up a guy from a 5 million dollar home. conversation was engageing and fluid ,bags in and out of the trunk. here yeah go buddy no tip. then the next one was a hood rat who was going to the most notorious weekly near the strip. i suspected it was gonna be an issue of some sort..i got to the destination and i was writing a note to the person who ordered the ride for the passanger and they cancelled in an obvious attempt to f me over but i was at the destination so the system paid me,of course i messaged ube on what they did and i got the standard useless ,brainless and wortheless response,with no indication that the passanger would be dealt with. of course now im waiting for them to play the race card to get me fired,we will see....so you see i really dont care how i get it ,but i will get the tips from these worthless aholes one way or another. hey passangers remember when you paid 2 to 3 times for a cab,if one even showed up? and the fact that we dont get paid anything to come get you? and the professionalism that i deliver? who the F do you think you are to stiff drivers like that FU.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Guyinarehat said:


> Want more tips? Ask them to make sure to give you a rating. It throws the tip option in their face.


That's smart.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> I'm okay with about 75-80% of pax tipping


wow, I'd like that rate of tipping too



Mkang14 said:


> That's smart.


I want more ratings, but I'm afraid to tell pax as they might assume I'm really asking for a tip, something I won't do.....oh well.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

5☆OG said:


> here is a 100% way of getting tips.every ahole who doesent tip. just shuffle the next...hey buddy thanks for the 3.78 tip haha...f these aholes.
> 
> 
> lets see today i picked up a guy from a 5 million dollar home. conversation was engageing and fluid ,bags in and out of the trunk. here yeah go buddy no tip. then the next one was a hood rat who was going to the most notorious weekly near the strip. i suspected it was gonna be an issue of some sort..i got to the destination and i was writing a note to the person who ordered the ride for the passanger and they cancelled in an obvious attempt to f me over but i was at the destination so the system paid me,of course i messaged ube on what they did and i got the standard useless ,brainless and wortheless response,with no indication that the passanger would be dealt with. of course now im waiting for them to play the race card to get me fired,we will see....so you see i really dont care how i get it ,but i will get the tips from these worthless aholes one way or another. hey passangers remember when you paid 2 to 3 times for a cab,if one even showed up? and the fact that we dont get paid anything to come get you? and the professionalism that i deliver? who the F do you think you are to stiff drivers like that FU.


Must be having a bad night?



Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Any intelligent passenger will see this BS as a shake down.
> 
> When the passenger enters the car tell them there is an additional $5 service fee.


??


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

Switch to taxi and you will receive tips 99% of the times. It is just a different culture you know. You guys struggle to receive tips in your brand new luxury sedans and SUVs. While I receive tips like that consistently in my crappy 2009 Ford Escape, with 310,000 miles, a salvage title, the engine light on and all the sensors malfunctioning lol. It is just a different culture. Taxi drivers are supposed to be tipped no matter what, and for the Uber drivers the tip is already included. Remember?
You are paid by Uber, while I deal directly with the customer with no freaking middle man involved. And it is bad manners not to leave a tip when you are paying the driver while facing him/her.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

MiamiKid said:


> TERRIBLE AND AWFUL ADVICE.
> 
> As a driver, would NEVER solicit, or hint, for a tip. Way beneath my class. In fact, as a disservice, to the lower class drivers who mention tips, I explain that tips are built into the system. Accepted, but, purely optional.
> 
> ...


Beneath your class?

You're a rideshare driver.  It doesn't GET much lower.



SuperBot said:


> Even if true, this is a bad advice. In Uber app, driver must rate rider at the end of the ride. Driver has no clue whether the rider will tip or not. Some riders tip several hours later.
> 
> Rate rider based on the ride. Tips are optional.


I rate by profitability. Since I'm forced to rate before knowing if they tipped I can't put that in the equation. I do go back and rerate with Lyft. But with Uber the only tip I can count on for my profitability calculation is cash. So that's what I do.

Most don't tip so I'm usually basing it on correct information anyway.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Modern_Slave said:


> Switch to taxi and you will receive tips 99% of the times. It is just a different culture you know. You guys struggle to receive tips in your brand new luxury sedans and SUVs. While I receive tips like that consistently in my crappy 2009 Ford Escape, with 310,000 miles, a salvage title, the engine light on and all the sensors malfunctioning lol. It is just a different culture. Taxi drivers are supposed to be tipped no matter what, and for the Uber drivers the tip is already included. Remember?
> You are paid by Uber, while I deal directly with the customer with no freaking middle man involved. And it is bad manners not to leave a tip when you are paying the driver while facing him/her.
> 
> View attachment 369191


Down with the cabs. Outdated because of poor service, bad attitudes, etc.

And guess what folks? You do NOT need to tip your cab driver either. Tips are built in. Guaranteed.

My two cents.
?



Fuzzyelvis said:


> Beneath your class?
> 
> You're a rideshare driver. It doesn't GET much lower.
> 
> ...


Not a rideshare driver. Am an investor, and rideshare is a purely, supplemental, source of resources to invest.

However when driving, I operate a "cut above". And look down on many things promoted on this forum. And will continue.
?


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Down with the cabs. Outdated because of poor service, bad attitudes, etc.
> 
> And guess what folks? You do NOT need to tip your cab driver either. Tips are built in. Guaranteed.
> 
> ...


Really? Come to San Francisco, Uber is losing all their drivers to Cab companies Lolol
(Former Uber driver with 20,000 trips)


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Modern_Slave said:


> Really? Come to San Francisco, Uber is losing all their drivers to Cab companies Lolol
> (Former Uber driver with 20,000 trips)


No need to visit SF. Doing quite well in Atlanta and Miami. Low taxes, great lifestyle. 
?


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> No need to visit SF. Doing quite well in Atlanta and Miami. Low taxes, great lifestyle.
> ?


That's true. We lose our shirts paying rent here. $600 red light tickets, $300 parking tickets, $4.50/gallon gas prices. And the state taxes the pants out of us. It is a total shit show here.
But hey, you can't beat the weather here. 50-75 degrees throughout the year. No snow, no humidity, and not much rain ?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Modern_Slave said:


> That's true. We lose our shirts paying rent here. $600 red light tickets, $300 parking tickets, $4.50/gallon gas prices. And the state taxes the pants out of us. It is a total shit show here.
> But hey, you can't beat the weather here. 50-75 degrees throughout the year. No snow, no humidity, and not much rain ?


Yes, will give you that for sure. Your weather's the best.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Modern_Slave said:


> Uber is losing all their drivers to Cab companies


maybe at SFO, not anywhere else. Most pax wonder how taxi/cabs are even still in business. I have no answer beyond they get a line\queue at the curb; only advantage.


----------



## Gbrents (Sep 27, 2019)

Jws1217 said:


> Sick of not getting tips even with a new clean car and I am not kissing ass and giving gum and water out. I am very polite new clean car though people dont tip because they are not exchanging money with you. They have no issue tipping a dirty overpriced Taxi.
> Solution if you leave 3 stars or less you will not get matched with them again? No loss they didn't tip you the 1st time and how many times have you picked up the same passenger. Now as peoples stars drop from 5 to 4 now we can start asking them if they noticed there ratings fall. If they say yes or no why, you can now explain that there is a huge push by drivers to give 3 or less stars if they did not receive a tip for good service. Guarantee if you tell them and then mention drivers dont like picking up passenger with a low ratings the passengers will think twice because they dont want to loose a god thing for a couple of bucks. Now if we all stick to this how much money would you of got at $300 a ride?
> 
> Good luck all something needs to be done unless you want to work for what you have been making and something says $3.00 would help.


I am new here, but I personally would not directly mention "Tips" during or at the end of my trips. However, I do ask the rider to please be sure to rate the ride experience, as it helps not only me; but also the community by allowing them to know how your experienced the ride with me. I know that it pop's up the "Tipping" option on the app and if they are inclined to do so, they will at that time.

In my area, a major insurance group books the trips for the rider as part of their ambulatory benefits. Most of the riders, using their insurance to pay for their fare have no access to tip or rate their experiences. I found out today that the insurance group has mis-led their patients, by telling them that the tips are included in the rates they pay for services being provided. In most cases, the patients have no idea what the app does or does not allow them to do, or not do; as the trip is booked by a third party provider (The Insurance Company).

I just wish that the Driver's App, allowed us to view and check the ratings and the information on the riders that are using the app, prior to selecting to take the assignment; as I can not find a way to do so And often have ran into issues with the passenger that everyone else has evidently turned down or has mistreated our Drivers.


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

SHalester said:


> maybe at SFO, not anywhere else. Most pax wonder how taxi/cabs are even still in business. I have no answer beyond they get a line\queue at the curb; only advantage.


You have no clue. Please don't share your opinion about something that you are clueless about.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Gbrents said:


> but I personally would not directly mention "Tips" during or at the end of my trips


yeah, me too. And I don't ask to rate as I'm pretty sure they will think that too is a tip ploy. <sigh>

App does display pax rating, but in very very small font on the ping request. I didn't know it was there until I really focused. Found it once after a ride started, but can't remember where I was tapping when I found it. No biggie, I ignore the pax ratings as they are from OTHER drivers. And some drivers downgrade for the oddest reasons.....



Modern_Slave said:


> You have no clue. Please don't share your opinion about something that you are clueless about.


excuse me? Maybe you circle pluto? RS has all but killed cabs. Kinda a fact. They do have slight advantage at airport and certain hotels where they aren't exiled to a different area for pax PU, but that's kinda it.

Maybe being in a forum is beyond your abilities? Ta Ta


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> yeah, me too. And I don't ask to rate as I'm pretty sure they will think that too is a tip ploy. <sigh>
> 
> App does display pax rating, but in very very small font on the ping request. I didn't know it was there until I really focused. Found it once after a ride started, but can't remember where I was tapping when I found it. No biggie, I ignore the pax ratings as they are from OTHER drivers. And some drivers downgrade for the oddest reasons.....
> 
> ...


You need to stop thinking people actually think everything is a ploy...

But if not hey that's ok leave money on the table if you want to..


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dekero said:


> You need to stop thinking people actually think everything is a ploy...


Oh, yes sir. -o: I did say 'pretty sure' not 100%. Some of us aren't really into asking for tips directly. I certainly don't depend on tips. They come, thank you. They don't come, thank you have a nice rest of your day. Same service, well it's after the fact anyway you know, right?

Sometimes something is a ploy......:thumbup:


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

SHalester said:


> yeah, me too. And I don't ask to rate as I'm pretty sure they will think that too is a tip ploy. <sigh>
> 
> App does display pax rating, but in very very small font on the ping request. I didn't know it was there until I really focused. Found it once after a ride started, but can't remember where I was tapping when I found it. No biggie, I ignore the pax ratings as they are from OTHER drivers. And some drivers downgrade for the oddest reasons.....
> 
> ...


Good for me that you don't know anything outside rideshare. I mean we need some ignorants out there, else how would the rest of us make money?
@Misunderstood Pirate
Here we go buddy, another uneducated Uber/Lyft baby selling $1.50 hotdogs ? Good for us!!!!


----------



## Itzjocey (Oct 22, 2019)

Lol I’ve noticed 4.8 or 4.9 riders don’t tip so I’m assuming someone took your advice ?


----------



## Misunderstood Pirate (Aug 25, 2017)

Lol



SHalester said:


> maybe at SFO, not anywhere else. Most pax wonder how taxi/cabs are even still in business. I have no answer beyond they get a line\queue at the curb; only advantage.


They are still in business because the drivers know what they're doing they know how to drive in the big city. Not some clueless driver


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

Misunderstood Pirate said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> They are still in business because the drivers know what they're doing they know how to drive in the big city. Not some clueless driver


Lolol. Lets wait when shit starts falling apart. What will these ping-addicts do? 
By the way, I am just a taxi driver with a few tricks. This pirate dude is something else, hard to crack what he really is lololol.


----------



## Misunderstood Pirate (Aug 25, 2017)

OG. I was Uber before there was an Uber


----------



## Lux On (Oct 23, 2019)

I put water and gum in car. Some tip some steal my gums. They take all of it :frown:


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> As a driver, would NEVER solicit, or hint, for a tip. Way beneath my class.


This has got to be the biggest softball since a friend of mine told me she had arthritic knees! ?


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I don't give tips for bad grammar.....


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Ylinks said:


> This has got to be the biggest softball since a friend of mine told me she had arthritic knees! ?


In your opinion only.

Obviously, we're from very different "walks of life".

But, soliciting for tips is not only extremely lower class, it will get you deactivated.

Ask me how I know this. ???


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Misunderstood Pirate said:


> They are still in business because the drivers know what they're doing they know how to drive in the big city


Maybe that is another benefit, but I"m thinking not really. An experienced driver who actually likes to drive in a 'big' city would know as much or more than a 'cab' driver. Many of us avoid the 'city' at all costs or drop and split as fast as possible........


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Obviously, we're from very different "walks of life".


Obviously








BTW: This is the best way I've found to get tips. Problem is it only works on Nov 11.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> But, soliciting for tips is not only extremely lower class, it will get you deactivated.


deactivated? Explain? ON Amazon you can buy signage that pleads for tips...... -o:


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

I


rideshareapphero said:


> Btw 3 stars doesn't unpair you from a rider, 1 star does, I know this from experience.


I only give out 5 star or 1 star.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SHalester said:


> deactivated? Explain? ON Amazon you can buy signage that pleads for tips...... -o:


Uber will deactivate for solicitation. Particularly, cash. Several complaints, same issue, does it.



SHalester said:


> deactivated? Explain? ON Amazon you can buy signage that pleads for tips...... -o:


Amazon signage has nothing to do with Uber policy. Uber will deactivate for way less than solicitation.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Particularly, cash.


ok, asking for cash tips I could see. Otherwise, pretty sure merely asking for tips is most likely ok. Search amazon; ton of signs offered mentioning ratings AND tips. 
I never utter the word tip with my pax; degrading. However, pretty close to requesting they open the app again and rate. BUT as some suggested here the very next page is the tip, so I'm hesitant. Plus, don't give a hoot about tips. They come or they don't. Not an indication of service, imho.


----------



## TarheelGeorge (May 16, 2017)

SHalester said:


> ok, asking for cash tips I could see. Otherwise, pretty sure merely asking for tips is most likely ok. Search amazon; ton of signs offered mentioning ratings AND tips.
> I never utter the word tip with my pax; degrading. However, pretty close to requesting they open the app again and rate. BUT as some suggested here the very next page is the tip, so I'm hesitant. Plus, don't give a hoot about tips. They come or they don't. Not an indication of service, imho.
> 
> Asking for tips does not violate Uber's TOS but Amazon selling them is irrelevant and does not really justify anything as the two companies are not related in any way. It really is a self-regulating concept as most people are not going to tip when someone begs for it (imagine how well you would tip a waiter/waitress if they asked you for a tip). If you don't care about tips you may want to read this thread to step up your approach-wouldn't you give a hoot if the tips you receive pay for your gas every day?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

>>>>>Asking for tips does not violate Uber's TOS 

Maybe you meant to reply to somebody else? The above was my point. Asking for tips in no way violates the TOS. My POINT was there are signage out there you can place in your car that essentially begs for tips. Not for me as I have stated.

My note was to ask why asking for tips might get one suspended or worse. sheesh :confusion:


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Keep on not giving a hoot about tips... I've increased my net profit year to date by over $1650 thanks to tips so far..... That I will gladly admit to have worked the system to get some of.. do it your way... Let's count bank balances on January 1st.

And that's not even counting all the cash tips as they just go in my pocket with no accountability... Norm. pay for lunch and what not..


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Let's count bank balances on January 1st.


how about net worth instead? Unearned income total? :laugh: I'm certainly not on an island when it comes to tips, so there's that. You want tips and your pax are aok, knock yourself out. They come, yay; they don't, no big deal.

Stock market goes up, that is my tip.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> how about net worth instead? Unearned income total? :laugh: I'm certainly not on an island when it comes to tips, so there's that. You want tips and your pax are aok, knock yourself out. They come, yay; they don't, no big deal.
> 
> Stock market goes up, that is my tip.


I'll gladly count net worth right now if you wish

Advisory though... I just retired at 49 and sold my half of a multi million dollar company I started 22 years ago... I do this for fun in my BMW 750i

So next....


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Advisory though... I just retired at 49 and sold my half of a multi million dollar company I started 22 years ago..


and u still wish for tips? Anyway, u do have me beat. I retired at 54; didn't own a company; just a mere employee for 32yrs same company. Uber is merely for time management and side cash and most importantly a biz tax loss to offset 'unearned income' and capital gains.

Tips are for food service, front of house, staff in my world.


----------



## TarheelGeorge (May 16, 2017)

SHalester said:


> >>>>>Asking for tips does not violate Uber's TOS
> 
> Maybe you meant to reply to somebody else? The above was my point. Asking for tips in no way violates the TOS. My POINT was there are signage out there you can place in your car that essentially begs for tips. Not for me as I have stated.
> 
> My note was to ask why asking for tips might get one suspended or worse. sheesh :confusion:


Sheesh back at you as your logic stated "merely asking for tips is most likely ok" based on Amazon selling signs soliciting tips and ratings.
So I will spell it out for you slowly, what Amazon sells that is Uber-related has no bearing on how a driver's behavior and actions are regulated, only Uber's TOS. As far as your blasé outlook about tips, I don't judge anyone who doesn't care about making more money while driving, that is your choice.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TarheelGeorge said:


> based on Amazon selling signs soliciting tips and ratings.


wut? maybe you can read from the beginning to catch up. I asked for details on how the mere act of asking for a tip would result in negative action from Uber. That's it. You seem fixated on Amazon? The simple fact you do a google search for 'uber accessories' and you will see what is available coaching a pax to consider tipping. Sheesh, that was it.

And yes, all this I've not see an answer besides the 'cash' tip request, which I can see might cause heartburn to Uber...maybe.

Over n out? Nuff said? Moving on. double sheesh


----------



## TarheelGeorge (May 16, 2017)

SHalester said:


> wut? maybe you can read from the beginning to catch up. I asked for details on how the mere act of asking for a tip would result in negative action from Uber. That's it. You seem fixated on Amazon? The simple fact you do a google search for 'uber accessories' and you will see what is available coaching a pax to consider tipping. Sheesh, that was it.
> 
> And yes, all this I've not see an answer besides the 'cash' tip request, which I can see might cause heartburn to Uber...maybe.
> 
> Over n out? Nuff said? Moving on. double sheesh


Sheesh, did not realize I was dealing with a know it all who has to get the last word in and drives Uber to fill the time. Over and out for sure, moving on and away from you.sheesh.


----------



## Railtraveler55 (Oct 19, 2019)

Jws1217 said:


> Sick of not getting tips even with a new clean car and I am not kissing ass and giving gum and water out. I am very polite new clean car though people dont tip because they are not exchanging money with you. They have no issue tipping a dirty overpriced Taxi.
> Solution if you leave 3 stars or less you will not get matched with them again? No loss they didn't tip you the 1st time and how many times have you picked up the same passenger. Now as peoples stars drop from 5 to 4 now we can start asking them if they noticed there ratings fall. If they say yes or no why, you can now explain that there is a huge push by drivers to give 3 or less stars if they did not receive a tip for good service. Guarantee if you tell them and then mention drivers dont like picking up passenger with a low ratings the passengers will think twice because they dont want to loose a god thing for a couple of bucks. Now if we all stick to this how much money would you of got at $300 a ride?
> 
> Good luck all something needs to be done unless you want to work for what you have been making and something says $3.00 would help.


Horrible advise.


----------



## Cassiopeia (Sep 2, 2019)

Dropking said:


> Both rideshare companies exclude ratings from drivers who habitually rate pax low. Part of their "ratings protection". So your plan would not even lower anyones rating.


Wouldn't be surprised if true >>>> Do you have evidence this is true?


----------



## Misunderstood Pirate (Aug 25, 2017)

SHalester said:


> Maybe that is another benefit, but I"m thinking not really. An experienced driver who actually likes to drive in a 'big' city would know as much or more than a 'cab' driver. Many of us avoid the 'city' at all costs or drop and split as fast as possible........


Lol. You obviously are not in the Bay Area


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Jws1217 said:


> ...Solution if you leave 3 stars or less...


What about when they tip later?

How about if you want more money, get a better job, if you have what is required.

Starting a war with your riders is a sure way to have them down rate you in revenge.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Jws1217 said:


> Sick of not getting tips even with a new clean car and I am not kissing ass and giving gum and water out. I am very polite new clean car though people dont tip because they are not exchanging money with you. They have no issue tipping a dirty overpriced Taxi.
> Solution if you leave 3 stars or less you will not get matched with them again? No loss they didn't tip you the 1st time and how many times have you picked up the same passenger. Now as peoples stars drop from 5 to 4 now we can start asking them if they noticed there ratings fall. If they say yes or no why, you can now explain that there is a huge push by drivers to give 3 or less stars if they did not receive a tip for good service. Guarantee if you tell them and then mention drivers dont like picking up passenger with a low ratings the passengers will think twice because they dont want to loose a god thing for a couple of bucks. Now if we all stick to this how much money would you of got at $300 a ride?
> 
> Good luck all something needs to be done unless you want to work for what you have been making and something says $3.00 would help.


WTF does this mean?

loose a god thing


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Sounds like a great way to get a 1*.


Can't make this crap up.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Misunderstood Pirate said:


> You obviously are not in the Bay Area


I have lived my entire life in the SF Bar Area. Majority 12 miles from SF and now 50+ miles away.

Next?


----------



## Misunderstood Pirate (Aug 25, 2017)

SHalester said:


> I have lived my entire life in the SF Bar Area. Majority 12 miles from SF and now 50+ miles away.
> 
> Next?


Well then why would u not drive in SF?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Misunderstood Pirate said:


> Well then why would u not drive in SF?


Two reasons: A) not my home area and B) after SFO drop offs I dead head back to East Bay.


----------



## MichaelMax (Jan 5, 2017)

Dropking said:


> Both rideshare companies exclude ratings from drivers who habitually rate pax low. Part of their "ratings protection". So your plan would not even lower anyones rating.


Do drivers get a "rating protection" from lowballing riders. Few tips is kinda sad, but then getting less than 5 stars adds insult to injury.


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

SHalester said:


> Maybe that is another benefit, but I"m thinking not really. An experienced driver who actually likes to drive in a 'big' city would know as much or more than a 'cab' driver. Many of us avoid the 'city' at all costs or drop and split as fast as possible........


By avoiding San Francisco, you are avoiding biiig cash cows with thick wallets lol. Or maybe all you think of SF is pool


SHalester said:


> Two reasons: A) not my home area and B) after SFO drop offs I dead head back to East Bay.


You seem to be in love with East Bay rates lolol. You are very interesting.
As a taxi driver when I drop the passenger in the East Bay, then I deadmile back, but I can afford it, because I made like $5 a mile. You deadmile back after you made 50 cents a mile, that would bring your total to like 30 cents a mile LMAO. How do you eat?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Modern_Slave said:


> By avoiding San Francisco, you are avoiding biiig cash cows


or I just don't want to drive in a 'city' so far from my home area? i get to SFO and turn n burn back home. One day I might try the queue and see if I can get a pax back to home territory. One day.

um, er, ah it's .60 per mile. I eat fine; don't depend on Uber for anything but time and some extra cash net-net.

My news year resolution is fewer dead miles. Maybe...


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

SHalester said:


> or I just don't want to drive in a 'city' so far from my home area? i get to SFO and turn n burn back home. One day I might try the queue and see if I can get a pax back to home territory. One day.
> 
> um, er, ah it's .60 per mile. I eat fine; don't depend on Uber for anything but time and some extra cash net-net.
> 
> My news year resolution is fewer dead miles. Maybe...


If you do this for pocket change, then you are fine :thumbup:


----------



## phreeradical (Jan 6, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Pull that on me, and you WILL get deactivated.
> 
> GUARANTEED.
> 
> ...


Check out my avatar Dara!


----------



## Astra-Tr3B (Oct 25, 2019)

Jws1217 said:


> Sick of not getting tips even with a new clean car and I am not kissing ass and giving gum and water out. I am very polite new clean car though people dont tip because they are not exchanging money with you. They have no issue tipping a dirty overpriced Taxi.
> Solution if you leave 3 stars or less you will not get matched with them again? No loss they didn't tip you the 1st time and how many times have you picked up the same passenger. Now as peoples stars drop from 5 to 4 now we can start asking them if they noticed there ratings fall. If they say yes or no why, you can now explain that there is a huge push by drivers to give 3 or less stars if they did not receive a tip for good service. Guarantee if you tell them and then mention drivers dont like picking up passenger with a low ratings the passengers will think twice because they dont want to loose a god thing for a couple of bucks. Now if we all stick to this how much money would you of got at $300 a ride?
> 
> Good luck all something needs to be done unless you want to work for what you have been making and something says $3.00 would help.


i velcro'd an ipad to my arm rest and i have it swung straight up. this is better method than those mobile ipad holders cuz those vibrate. anyway, i've been getting 5 dollars tip on many occassions. from people who use it and those who don't i have youtubetv so they can watch tv, and netflix, and spotify. they can be dj. so far..so good.


----------

